

No full-time offer handed after internship; do I have a shot? - anon4892

This past summer, I had an internship at a medium-sized startup (about 5 full-time engineers when I was there). It was a great place, and I'd love to work there full-time when I graduate this spring. However, at the end of my internship I was not offered a position. It was the company's first year of having  interns, so I can't tell if this was because they chose to not extend an offer, if they had forgotten about it, or if they assumed I knew I would have one if I asked.<p>I don't think I performed astonishingly, but I was assigned relatively mundane tasks and performed them well, and I thought I fit in and was on par with the full-time employees (given a year or two of experience). I know that taking initiative to do impressive things is important, but the mundane tasks I was given were nonetheless important and time-consuming (it would have been irresponsible to shirk them to do less important, flashier things). I fear that the other interns (there were 2), who performed about as well but were given sexier tasks came off as much better full-time candidates.<p>I think my options are: (1) ask the other interns if they received offers (though only 1 is graduating this year), and assume that I was intentionally not given one if they did; (2) ask the company if I have an offer. Both are awkward situations, but going directly to the company seems like the right thing to do.<p>I'd also like to know if this is a situation that could actually happen accidentally. Basically, am I in denial for thinking that a company would actually forget to extend an offer to a candidate they want? Or is it completely paranoid of me to think any of this, given that I seemed to fit in well? If it is extremely unlikely that my employers could have forgotten and it should be obvious that I don't have an offer, is it rude of me to put them in an awkward spot by having to formally reject me?<p>Because I assumed this position wasn't guaranteed, I have been applying elsewhere and have offers at other companies now. But this company was kind of my ideal job, so I'd really like to return. What should I do?
======
zeefo08
If you REALLY want to be considered full time you should talk to your manager
and let him know that's what you want. There are many reasons why they might
not have extended you an offer, but at the very least you should speak to him
find out why.

------
mapster
Have you considered saying this to your manager? I would avoid talking
jobs/pay with coworkers, and tell your boss how you feel the internship went
for you, how its the ideal place to work, and why, and don't forget to flatter
the boss on his/her management style etc. Good luck.

